# Native Fish PICS



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Last year my nephew decided to bring back his "catch of the day". All the fish looked the same when they were younger so i guessed they were Green Sunfish as they are extremely common in ATL, Georgia where i live. 
However now they have grown they all have different markings/color so i need some help identifying them please.

Green Sunfish ? (about 4")









Warmouth ? (about 3")









Warmouth ? (about 3")









Juvenile Green Sunfish ? (about 2")


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

Your fish in the first three pics look to all be Green Sunfish, the 4th is either a Redbreast Sunfish juvenile or a Longear Sunfish juvenile, however it looks more like a Redbreast to me


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you. You cant really tell from the pictures but picture number 2&3 are a lot darker and have a more noticeable black vertical strips going down there body. Are they different types of Green Sunfish (scientific names) or do they just vary in color ?


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

it might be a hybrid between warmouth and green sunfish, green sunfish do easily hybridize and it would kinda explain the extremely dark body


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for your comments. I am wanting to breed these if possible but obviously need a male and a female. How can i tell what sex they are ?


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

sexing them im not too sure of, i think you would need to examine their vents or something like that to get a definitive answer


----------

